# Sustituir un transistor 2SD1616A



## Iridium (Mar 10, 2008)

Hola a todos. Perdon por dar guerra ya en mi primer post pero necesitaba saber que me recomendais para sustituir un transistor 2SD1616A, os dejo a continuación un enlace a las características del mismo:
http://www.tranzistoare.ro/datasheets/120/240291_DS.pdf

Forma parte del inversor que monta una lampara de catodo frío.

Gracias por adelantado y disculpar las molestias.  ops:


----------



## sap electronics (Mar 14, 2008)

nte382 es el mismo


----------



## Iridium (Mar 14, 2008)

Gracias por la respuesta. Intentaré encontrar el nte 382 porque el original no lo encuentro por ningún lado.


----------



## jomicaro (May 21, 2008)

si continuas necesitando el reemplazo, aqui te envio algunos segun mi guia.
tienes: 2SD-1490 b,c - 2SD 790 b,c - 2SD-667- 2SD-666 y por ultimo el 2SC-2236.


----------



## jcmr (Jun 12, 2008)

Mas reemplazos:

2SC4488, 2SC4489, 2SD1812, 2SD1857

Saludos


----------



## eb7ctx (Jun 13, 2008)

Si no encuentras los que te han comentado, siempre te queda poner un genérico tipo BD137/9


----------

